# Wifey can't stop plucking...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's getting irritating really, it's been happening for years now. It's not a major issue but an annoyance...

My wife enjoys plucking out my hairs. It includes the long nipple hairs, armpit hairs, pubs - even on the ballsac, and any white hairs she finds on my head - anything that doesn't "look like it belongs". She does this many times when we're watching TV, relaxing together, or even after sex. She says she can't stand it, and has to pluck it unless I pluck it myself (painful areas for example).

How to stop it? :scratchhead:
Is this minor OCD or something?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would slap her hand away LOL Wtf?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried that and more, she just keeps telling me she can't stand it and she has to. Then she goes "one more!" "one more!" grrrr... and if I don't let her do it - it then somehow becomes her lifetime ambition to pluck out that "one more" in my sleep. Woke me up a few times too with an ouch.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's really weird.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I know! So how to deal with it?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know. I've never had anyone pluck me. She isn't listening to you when you say stop, so...she's just a rude weirdo.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Thats messed up. My wife is the exact same way. She says thats how she knows we were meant to be together. She loves to pluck, and my Russian blood gives her lots of hair to pluck.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Floss her teeth in her sleep then douche her.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

start plucking back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been guilty of doing it. It is a rare thing and yes, I have OCD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you ever have ANYTHING nice to say about her? Seriously. You remind me of Way Too Average and you two just need to be rid of your wives, stop drinking and find the supermodel you feel you deserve. Christ on a cracker.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Do you ever have ANYTHING nice to say about her? Seriously. You remind me of Way Too Average and you two just need to be rid of your wives, stop drinking and find the supermodel you feel you deserve. Christ on a cracker.


:rofl: I say Christ on a cracker all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> Buy a waxing kit and go to town waxing her while she's sleeping... LOL!


I second this.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting... My GF has plucked me occasionally, but only with my permission. Any skin blemish is fair game, though... I think it would piss me off if (when?) she starts doing it without permission, though.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Do you ever have ANYTHING nice to say about her? Seriously. You remind me of Way Too Average and you two just need to be rid of your wives, stop drinking and find the supermodel you feel you deserve. Christ on a cracker.


:rofl::iagree:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Do you ever have ANYTHING nice to say about her? Seriously. You remind me of Way Too Average and you two just need to be rid of your wives, stop drinking and find the supermodel you feel you deserve. Christ on a cracker.


:lol:

I'll pluck anything that's where it shouldn't be on my husband. He hates nose hairs the most *devil*

Why, yes, I am a weirdo. Deal with it.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

tell her to pluck off.

And never let a woman pluck your nose hairs, my stbxw the esthetician (who loved to pluck too) told me that a man can die from that.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Bring a homeless person and have her go to town plucking all sorts of good things i.e. ticks, lice, etc. from him/her. Just hope she doesn't eat what she plucks.


----------



## sxLess (Oct 3, 2011)

My girlfriend doesn't pluck my hair but she pops my pimples regardless of their size, location or readiness. It's extremely, extremely painful and nothing I say or do will get her to stop. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Jebus! There seems to be a lot more pluckers (and poppers in sxLess' case) then I had expected! =/


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

sxLess said:


> My girlfriend doesn't pluck my hair but she pops my pimples regardless of their size, location or readiness. It's extremely, extremely painful and nothing I say or do will get her to stop.
> 
> I feel your pain.


:nono:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> It's getting irritating really, it's been happening for years now. It's not a major issue but an annoyance...
> 
> My wife enjoys plucking out my hairs. It includes the long nipple hairs, armpit hairs, pubs - even on the ballsac, and any white hairs she finds on my head - anything that doesn't "look like it belongs". She does this many times when we're watching TV, relaxing together, or even after sex. She says she can't stand it, and has to pluck it unless I pluck it myself (painful areas for example).
> 
> ...


Well, I occasionally do this to my H, but it's usually for things that he doesn't seem to notice. So, if they are legimate things you should be taking care of, you could beat her to the punch. 

And, if not, well - maybe she just likes to 'groom' you. For some, it is a way of bonding. Social grooming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> Well, I occasionally do this to my H, but it's usually for things that he doesn't seem to notice. So, if they are legimate things you should be taking care of, you could beat her to the punch.
> 
> And, if not, well - maybe she just likes to 'groom' you. For some, it is a way of bonding. Social grooming - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


My GF has said exactly that... So I'm taking it as a compliment and demonstration of affection. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

PBear said:


> My GF has said exactly that... So I'm taking it as a compliment and demonstration of affection.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But if someone says to stop, then you should respect their wishes and stop.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

that_girl said:


> But if someone says to stop, then you should respect their wishes and stop.


Yup, you're absolutely correct. And she always makes sure I'm ok with her doing anything painful. Doesn't stop her from the grooming part though. . And I've never asked her to stop, but I know she would if I did

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Floss her teeth in her sleep then douche her.


OMG...the one liners never stop.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

morituri said:


> Bring a homeless person and have her go to town plucking all sorts of good things i.e. ticks, lice, etc. from him/her. Just hope she doesn't eat what she plucks.


But Mori...there's a lot of protein in those little critters.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

sxLess said:


> My girlfriend doesn't pluck my hair but she pops my pimples regardless of their size, location or readiness. It's extremely, extremely painful and nothing I say or do will get her to stop.
> 
> I feel your pain.


Christ on a cracker indeed...now that's just gross.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Social grooming eh? Never knew it's a sign of affection to pluck one's nipple hair!


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Does she pull/pluck her own hair? There's an impulse control disorder called Trichotillomania (Trichotillomania - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) where people pull their own hair, sometimes until they are bald. I actually suffer from this and it's sort of comforting to pull hair. Every now and then I see a stray super-long hair in a weird place on my H, but will always ask if I can pull it out. If it really bothers you, she should respect your wishes and stop.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

She takes a lot of care of her body, guess she figured "oh hey now, I have no more hair out of place, time to pluck hubby!"

*sigh*
I think her stubborness is a bit too much actually sometimes


----------



## Ayan (Nov 26, 2011)

Get mad when she does it, and tell her that you HATE when she does it. 

She'll get the point.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The more I seem to show resistance the more she seems to want to pluck. I kinda just learnt to go "whatever" and hope she gets bored of it until the next time.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I came here to post what Leahdorus already did up above, about trichotillomania and how it's a real disorder but I've never heard of someone having it being compelled to pluck someone ELSE'S hair. Very odd... maybe you should start screaming in pain every time she does it (really screeching and yelling), see if that seems to have an effect.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Floss her teeth in her sleep then douche her.



LMAO!!!!!:lol:


----------



## MaximizingMarriage.com (Nov 26, 2011)

Try to get your wife to count 1 to 10 before plucking anything. =)


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Do you ever have ANYTHING nice to say about her? Seriously. You remind me of Way Too Average and you two just need to be rid of your wives, stop drinking and find the supermodel you feel you deserve. Christ on a cracker.


new here, but yeah, it seems like you are always looking for trouble~


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

Tell her for every hair she plucks, you get a bj .

JK. I have no idea. Sounds a little like OCD. Or you secretly enjoy it.


----------



## FormerlyCareFree (Nov 25, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> "one more!" "one more!" grrrr... and if I don't let her do it


Lmao. You know what this reminds me of?? 

My Big Fat GW (9) - YouTube


Right at about 6:40


lmao. omg. I always laugh my ass off at that scene. Perhaps you should watch this movie with your wife. :rofl:


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

ha! I thought I was the only one. My wife especially loves to do my earhair. As much as I hate it, I definitely need some grooming here. :lol: The best solution is to let her do it in exchange for certain favors. Then it's a win/win.. my ears look good and then I receive toe-curling pleasure afterwards!


----------

